# Pacers Draft Thread



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We have picks #15 and #42 in the draft this year. Who do you guys like?

At #15 I'd be cool with:

Kawhi Leonard
Reggie Jackson
The Morris Twins
Tristan Thompson
JaJuan Johnson

I'm iffy on Kenneth Faried because while I think we could use his hustle and rebounding, he's just offensively incompetent. Anyway, as you can see, I'd really like to get some size in the first round.

In the 2nd, a few sleepers:

Davis Bertans
Josh Selby
Shelvin Mack (would probably give us about the same production AJ Price does)
Isaiah Thomas
Scotty Hopson


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Reggie Jackson is nasty...Would love that pick!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What do you guys think of this rumor?

@SamAmicoFSO Sam Amico
Pacers are ones making seriously play for No. 2. Granger is being mentioned. So are Rubio and Beasley. Again, more later on FOX.

I would really have to consider #2 and Rubio or Beasley for Granger. As much as I've been adamant about not trading the guy, the chance to have a Hibbert/Williams/George frontcourt is almost too much to pass up. The lineup would rebound quite poorly, though. I honestly don't see this happening, but it's interesting.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Reggie Jackson is nasty...Would love that pick!


I haven't seen Reggie Jackson play, but a 6'2'' shooting guard? No thanks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> I haven't seen Reggie Jackson play, but a 6'2'' shooting guard? No thanks.


He has a 7' wingspan and could probably transition over to PG. The main problem is his shot, along with his form, both of which are horrible.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> What do you guys think of this rumor?
> 
> @SamAmicoFSO Sam Amico
> Pacers are ones making seriously play for No. 2. Granger is being mentioned. So are Rubio and Beasley. Again, more later on FOX.
> ...


Not real sure if I want Beasley, Rush, and Lance on the same team together. The guys over at Pacers Digest seem to think Rubio would never play for us anyway.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I wouldn't mind us picking the canuck Tristian Thompson! Couldn't see him contributing much in this upcoming season but in a couple years he could have an impact. Don't know too much about the other guys PF posted but within the next couple of weeks I'll have to start doing some research.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jimmer?



> The word out of Indiana on Tuesday was that Fredette looked great in the workout. And despite the addition of Darren Collison last summer, Fredette does fit a need. On the checklist of areas the Pacers want to upgrade this summer, getting a scorer who can create his own shot is a major item. Fredette’s unlimited range, nasty crossover and ability to shoot off the dribble are all proved. If he has a great workout, Indiana could be his floor.


http://kansascity.sbnation.com/kans...te-land-with-indiana-pacers-in-2011-nba-draft


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He won't be there. No way he gets past Charlotte, Utah, and Phoenix. I'd be stoked if we got him, though, because he's probably one of the most sure things in this draft. I just hope he wouldn't turn into another Sarunas Jasikevicius, where the game is too fast for him and if he doesn't take 8 3's per game, he doesn't shoot well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

David Locke: Jimmer Fredette hit 82% of his unguarded threes yesterday in his workout for Indiana

Wow. I'd be more than happy to grab this guy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Any thoughts on George Hill? I wanted him to fill mostly the 2 spot, but he's a little small and a backcourt of Collison/Hill will be risky at times. He's a good defender so he will be giving Collison a run for his money since he's an awful defender.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If we still had Obie or Carlisle, believe me we'd be running Collison/Hill for about 20 mpg. I'm sure Hill's going to see some time at the 2, though, especially since Dunleavy, Jones, and Rush are all rumored to be out of here.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

In this years draft class, the 15th overall pick probably couldn't help us much no matter who we selected so I am more than happy with our trade to acquire George Hill. He doesn't put up huge numbers but he definitely contributed to a veteran Spurs team. It will be interesting to see how we manage his minutes with Collison already on the roster and how often the two will be on the court at the same time.


----------

